# 18.5 Smallie



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Caught this one while steelhead fishing on the Vermilion river


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

great fish. i'll take them over steelhead any day. prolly a blast on a noodle rod.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice catch, congratulations!


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice. what were you using?


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

1/8 white malibou jig about 3' under a slip float. Wasn't fly fishing, had the spin rig in the pic, still put up a dam good fight.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a real nice smallie! Congratulations!!!


----------

